# Can I ask a knife recommendation?



## TweakMDS (Aug 4, 2014)

I've always been a huge fan of knives, but there's been a lot of stigma against carrying knives, so the hobby's been dead for about 15 years.
In the last few years I've become really into flashlights (hence my presence here) and I have a healthy EDC rotation of 1xCR123 and 1xAA/14500 lights.

Now I'm looking to add a nice knife to that EDC rotation. Not really plan to carry a knife in my pocket from day to day, but I'd like to have it whenever I go on photography daytrips, or go into the woods.
To stipulate: this will not be a self defense knife. I wouldn't hesitate to pull it in a life or death situation, but against another knife, I'm probably better with my feet than I'd be with a knife.

To the req's:

Must haves:

I would like a slim EDC style knife folding knife, which is not too broad.
Blade somewhere around 3 to 3.5 inches (7 - 8 cm).
It has to have a deep carry pocket clip, or an easily available deep carry clip.
It has to be legal in the netherlands (spring loaded is an issue afaik)
Budget: around $125 max, but preferably in the $50 - $80 range.

Would be nice:

Not too heavy; the Kershaw Cryo II is almost perfect but twice the weight of many other options.
Dark grey or black blade is a plus.
Drop point blades or similar is a plus.
Easy and possibly spring assisted opening is a plus (pending legality - if they sell it at knivesandtools.nl it'll be ok)
Titanium is metal of the gods, and I'd love for it to have at least some titanium or a good dark looking coating. I'd like to avoid plastics, carbon fiber and woods.
Has to be durable, and I'd prefer to be able to take it apart for cleaning / maintenance.
Hard or tough steel, like S30V / S35VN / 154CM. I'm not extremely at home in all available materials though.
I like Industrial, stylish and empty designs. Not flames, spoilers or overly curly etching.

If it helps, I can list some knives I was interested in and what my thoughts on them are...
So far I've looked at: 

Kershaw 1556TI Cryo II: looks awesome but a bit heavy, 1555 as well.
Kershaw Leek (in various options): Nice form and weight, but the blade is a bit small and I'm not in love with the blade shape. Clip is not really what I'm looking for.
Buck 277 Alpha hunter (2013 model with S30V): awesome looking blade, but I think it's too thick and way too hevy to EDC. Probably great in the bag though.
Cold steel code 4 (mainly tanto): amazing looking blades, all of the options! However, I'm not in love with either the clip, the look of the handle or the lock.
CRKT M16 - Stainless - Black Spear point: looks nice, but clip is not perfect and I'd be worried that it's too thin to use for carving / cutting comfortably.
LionSteel Daghetta, 8701 G10: love the lock mechanism, otherwise looks good as well. Not sure on the G10 material. Clip is meh...
CRKT Drifter Large - Stainless Handle: absolutely love the look and blade shape a lot, very clean. Again, no deep carry clip.

and many more...

As for Spyderco knives, I generally dislike the shape of their blades, and Zero Tolerance looks great, but is too expensive.

Currently the most interested in a Buck 277 for in the bag, Kershaw Cryo II 1556Ti to EDC or a Cold Steel code 4. 
By the way, at the top of my budget I'm not against getting two knives. I'm a supporter or one is none and two is one for edc use, so there is some sense to dropping some of the requirements for very strong support of others, like a combo of the Buck 277 and another good knife for deep-carry pocket use.

I hope you can offer me some advice in this


----------



## msnake103 (Aug 5, 2014)

You might want to take a look at the Enzo PK70. It's a slip-joint folder with a CPM-S30V 70mm blade, has a titanium deep pocket clip and uses either a Scandinavian or flat grind depending on the model. Here's a link to it through a US-based online retailer:

http://www.knifeworks.com/enzopk70curlybirchhandlecpms30vsteel.aspx#.U-B4mdm9Kc0

Here's a link to the manufacturer's website as well, based in Finland:

https://www.brisa.fi/portal/index.php?option=com_oscommerce&osMod=index&cPath=119_316

It'd be at the higher end of your budget, especially if you have to order through the manufacturer website which uses the Euro, but from what I've read they're worth the investment. I've been eyeing one of these for a while myself, but my Opinel no. 8 doesn't need replacing anytime soon. It would fit most of your criteria as well except for the pocket clip.


----------



## subwoofer (Aug 5, 2014)

At this point I'm not suggesting a particular knife, but wanted to ask about the deep pocket carry. Personally I find the use of any clip to be something to be avoided. In all cases, either the clip is so tight it damages the pocket and is difficult to fit and remove, or is not so tight and risks losing the knife it it catches on anything.

If you took away the deep pocket carry option, it might open up a few better choices.

I only carry a knife in either a belt pouch, pocket with fastening closure, or in the backpack I'm carrying. Not being a soldier, I don't need instant access to the blade at all times, so getting it from my bag is no problem.

PS: Honestly I don't know why any civilian ever mentions self-defence and a knife. It is the worst possible item to defend yourself with, and statistically is more likely to be turned against you than to result in a successful outcome.


----------



## TweakMDS (Aug 5, 2014)

@*msnake103*: Thanks for the suggestions, I'll check those out!

@*Subwoofer*: I like a pocket clip on slim knives so they won't sink down deep into my pocket and fall horizontally. That makes for a more uncomfortable walking, and I often find myself adjusting the position of how it's sitting in my pocket. A deep carry clip (provided it's a good one) holds the knife (or flashlight) in a stable direction all the way inside my pocket (or jacket / bag) without sticking halfway out.

But a deep carry ckip might not be a must in practice. I'm willing to overlook a pocket clip for a knife that has another way of being carried. Perhaps a lanyard or a good holster or pouch are better options in practice. 
I think 9/10 I'll have the knife clipped to the inside flap of my camera bag. A deep carry clip is better for that because the flap will close over it without bulging. It doesn't have to be super deep carry for that.

As for self defense, I don't plan on carrying a knife with the intention of pulling it against people, nor would I consider taking it into town as a measure of self defense. Like I said, I'm better on and with my feet than I'd be with a knife. But if I do happen to have it with me and someone plans on taking my camera stuff by approaching me with a knife, I might be tempted to make it a more fair fight. 
However, I think "fair" one-to-one knife fights only happen in Steven Segal movies.

On topic of selecting a nice knife: I found a "house model" of one of my regular dealers: The Eden 106.
http://www.knivesandtools.nl/nl/pt/-eden-eqk106-bw-zakmes-model-106.htm

< Hotlinked pic deleted - if necessary, please rehost on a photo sharing site such as photobucket. - Thanks, Kestrel >

_PS. Not sure if I can link the images here, but it's an in-store brand and they're the only store that sell it..._

Apparently it's a pretty good little knife for it's price, so I will just order that (and a Predator which they have on sale) for the price of one Buck 277. I'll see how much I get to use that before I spend the bigger bucks. It's chinese made and relatively cheap material (8Cr14MoV), but it looks great. Clip isn't deep-deep carry either, but for 15 euros there's not a lot to go wrong with it. Gets great reviews from their regular customers anyway.


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Aug 5, 2014)

Not sure if you bought already...but I would go:

http://www.knivesandtools.nl/nl/pt/-kershaw-chill-3410-edc-zakmes.htm

...if you need to stay on that site.

A similar knife from the designer's shop will cost upwards of 2K.

obi


----------



## TweakMDS (Aug 5, 2014)

I had that one in my shopping cart as well  
Maybe I should just get both?

Edit: well, the Chill 3410 is sold out and won't go for another 14 days, so I have some time to decide still


----------



## Ishango (Aug 5, 2014)

TweakMDS said:


> @*msnake103*: Thanks for the suggestions, I'll check those out!
> 
> @*Subwoofer*: I like a pocket clip on slim knives so they won't sink down deep into my pocket and fall horizontally. That makes for a more uncomfortable walking, and I often find myself adjusting the position of how it's sitting in my pocket. A deep carry clip (provided it's a good one) holds the knife (or flashlight) in a stable direction all the way inside my pocket (or jacket / bag) without sticking halfway out.
> 
> ...


I own this exact knife from the same company and it really is quite a good blade for the price.


----------



## 8steve88 (Aug 6, 2014)

The Eden Tools Model 106 is a SanRenMu 7010SW available for about $11 if you import from China. There are several of the large manufacturers (and smaller shops) that get knives made by Chinese makers - Spyderco, Boker, Kershaw, CRKT to name a few.











Very good knife, I've got quite a few, they come in a range of styles and are excellent value. Have a look at Exduct or FastTech for the best prices or even ebay/amazon.


----------



## TweakMDS (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks, planning to order a stonewash black one and maybe also the regular black one, but it dependance on their kershaw chill availability. They ran a special for €8.95 last december, so maybe i'll stick with one for now and hope they'll have a similar deal in a few months. 
I could save a few euros, but KATO has an excellent return policy, warranty, next day delivery and always good stock, so I like ordering from them.


----------



## 8steve88 (Aug 7, 2014)

If you can't get hold of the stonewashed model then try some 1000 or 1200 wet/dry abrasive paper, it works very well on the standard black coating.
The black ones seem to take a bit longer to break in, I think it's the coating on the tang end of the blade interfering with the détente ball's track until it wears through.
They really are an excellent knife. I got a lot of mine from China when they were around $5 each, I knew prices would rise.
It's always a long wait when buying from China, when I order from Heinnie Haynes (U.K.) it shocks me how fast things are delivered.


----------



## Full Power (Aug 7, 2014)

subwoofer said:


> At this point I'm not suggesting a particular knife, but wanted to ask about the deep pocket carry. Personally I find the use of any clip to be something to be avoided. In all cases, either the clip is so tight it damages the pocket and is difficult to fit and remove, or is not so tight and risks losing the knife it it catches on anything.
> 
> If you took away the deep pocket carry option, it might open up a few better choices.
> 
> ...



The clip can always be adjusted in the tightness so as not to lose/tear the pocket..
As for self-defence, that will depend upon one's skill level.
Cheers,
Full Power


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## TweakMDS (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the recommendations, I'm getting the Eden 106 knife to start me off, see how I like the size and feel of it. The Kershaw Chill 3410 is out of stock and there's a boatload of other options I can't choose between if I'd like another one...

I have one more thing for you knife experts; how much difference does a great steel make to an average steel in practice, if you're not using it to cut bathroom tiles or concrete?

I'm wondering what the real world advantage is of 8Cr13MoV versus something top of the line like S30V? 
In specific tests and measurements, I'm sure the S30V is superior, but are there any areas where having a weaker steel like 8Cr13MoV would be preferable?

I know steel quality and it's properties are an art by themselves, but for cutting wood, tie rips, duct tape, shrink wrap plastic, some cardboard boxes and things like that, will I notice a weaker steel within the first year of using?
Can I sharpen an 8Cr13MoV knife on a ceramic stick intended for kitchen knives, or should I also invest in a proper sharpening tool (doublesided whetstone maybe)?


----------



## Peace Train (Aug 11, 2014)

Have you checked out the Kershaw/Emerson CQC6K or CQC7K? In falls into your price category and uses 8Cr14MoV.

As for your question on steels, of course you will notice differences between them...if you have more than one knife at your disposal. You will also learn your preference. The rest is a bit of a loaded question since there are as many steels as there are purposes for using them. Here's a quick rundown: Knife Steel FAQ

As for the above Kershaw: The 8Cr14MoV is easier to sharpen and holds an edge about 75 to 80 percent as well as S30V. The S30V steel is one that will either hone your knife sharpening skills or drive you crazy, or both.


----------



## Overclocker (Aug 11, 2014)

i really like kershaws primarily due to assisted opening. deploys reliably even under stress i.e. minimal fine motor skills required

cryo/cryo2 are all steel frame-locks. quite heavy. smooth body lacks traction. i don't like too much

kershaw/emerson cqc-7k. thicker than average blade stock but the "wave" feature is a joke i.e. not 100% reliable deployment method

clash. very ergonomic, fits the hand very very well. rather broad blade. downside is bead-blasted i.e. will rust more than stone washed. otherwise a top pick

freefall. ergonomic, just a notch below clash. stone washed. modified tanto which not everyone will like, but i really like this one

burst. this is my favorite. lightweight, deploys quickly, stone washed. nice and small

brawler. the flipper "nub" doesn't protrude as much as the others so is a bit more difficult to fire. tanto

skyline. one side steel liner only, the other side is all G10. not assisted. i don't like it too much

chill. rather flimsy. very thin liners. but very lightweight

volt2. very similar to burst, but beadblasted so burst is still better


----------



## TweakMDS (Aug 11, 2014)

@Peacetrain & @Overclocker
The Emerson opening mechanism doesn't really appeal to me. I can see myself getting used to it, but the standard kershaw flipper looks more practical to use. Still a nice set of knives though ^^.

Kershaw seems to be the way to go though, they have some fantastic stuff, good prices and I love the flipper thingy with assisted opening.
I'm currently looking at some youtube reviews of the Kershaw Oso Sweet and the Cryo G10. The Cryo G10 looks nice because it's a tiny bit lighter. The Oso Sweet looks like a workhorse edc with little or no nonsense. Both are very affordable. 

The Blur S30V is at the very top of my budget but does have a S30V steel blade. I'd have to hold them all but there's no stores nearby. My store has a no-questions-asked return policy, but I always feel like I'd be cheating them if I'd use it for those purposes...

I worry about getting the first thing I seem to like though, because it'll be just like with flashlights. Eventually I'll probably find a reason why I need the McGizmo Haiku of knives (Sebenza 21).


----------



## reppans (Aug 11, 2014)

See if you can handle a Benchmade Axis lock, it's truly an amazing locking mechanism. The Axis lock is positioned very naturally between your thumb and index finger, and if you tug back on it slightly, the blade is completely free of any tension and easily swings back and forth by gravity or centrifugal force (flick of the wrist). Now of course this means easy and quick single-handed flick opening, but many knives do that as well, what makes the Axis lock unique is the ability to close it the same way - a single-handed easy flick back closed. You can cut a piece of string in about a second, open-cut-close, without changing your grip. I personally can't go back to anything else now.


----------



## Peace Train (Aug 12, 2014)

reppans said:


> See if you can handle a Benchmade Axis lock, it's truly an amazing locking mechanism.



Agreed, reppans. The Axis Lock has a great ui and comes with S90V, a really nice blade steel for edc. The only issue is that it's a little more than OP wanted to spend, unless he can find a deal somewhere. All things considered, this is where I start weighing the pros/cons of a few more dollars vs convenience and usability. Either way, you can't go wrong. As long as it works for you, that's all that matters. Much like the best flashlight (camera, cellphone, etc), the best blade is the one you have with you when you need it.


----------



## 8steve88 (Aug 12, 2014)

Peace Train said:


> Agreed, reppans. The Axis Lock has a great ui and comes with S90V, a really nice blade steel for edc. The only issue is that it's a little more than OP wanted to spend, unless he can find a deal somewhere. All things considered, this is where I start weighing the pros/cons of a few more dollars vs convenience and usability. Either way, you can't go wrong. As long as it works for you, that's all that matters. Much like the best flashlight (camera, cellphone, etc), the best blade is the one you have with you when you need it.



I agree about the Axis lock, very good design and easy to use.
If you want to try the Axis lock without spending Benchmade money then there are Enlan and SanRenMu knives that are a fraction of the cost. Some have the Omega springs much stronger than the Benchmade but the SanRenMu LB-763 is a good one, as is the SanRenMu/Land 6261. I include the links to Exduct but they are available at other stores as well. Ganzo and Enlan have models with Axis type locks as well but the springs tend to be a bit on the strong side, the SanRenMu's are just about right and are good value.
Regarding the steel, I like the 8Cr13MoV family of steels, low price and good heat treat from most Chinese factories. Holds an edge reasonably for day to day tasks and is easy to sharpen. If you have tougher work for your blade then a tougher steel would be a better bet, Spyderco's ZDP-189, S30V, CTS-XHP etc. would be a better choice.


----------



## TweakMDS (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks again for all the replies. I let this all marinate a little bit, watched a bazillion youtube reviews, and read up (more) on all the different aspects of steels, locks and looks. In the end, I think I finally narrowed it down to these:

*#1 - Eden Quality 106-BW* (black stonewash - see above): it's cheap, slim, OEM of my favorite store and just a must to throw in my shopping basket. Can become a beater or even something I leave in the car (pending legality of doing so, might have to put it in a toolkit or trunk).

*#2 - Benchmade Griptilian*: Didn't like it at first, but the steel seems to be the perfect balance of hardness, ease of sharpening and durability. It's expensive but seems to check all my boxes. I was a bit thorn between the mini and the regular, but I figured if I get multiple knives, it might be nice to have at least one bigger one.

*#3- Spyderco Tenacious*: Seems to be the benchmark for cheap EDCs. I wasn't a huge fan of spyderco's designs, but the more I look at it, the more I start to like this one. This knife with it's full flat grind seems to be able to be very helpful around the house and even in the kitchen. It's not the best steel, but I do like the grip and again, can be a bit of a beater. I'd like a delica or endura, but compromises have to be made and I chose the Griptilian as sort of my "champion knife". This Tenacious would be a secondary knife, but primarily something I'd edc.

*#4 - Cold Steel Mini Tuff Lite*: I love this little thing. In a completely different league than all the other ones, so maybe I shouldn't even count it as an EDC knife. Maybe more of a toolbox knife. It's a great knife for wood carving / whittling, but also cutting carpet. I'd really like to put my hands on some nice pieces of wood to start carving with this.

Knives that *just* didn't make the cut (no pun): 
Cold Steel Code 4: maybe the most durable lock, fantastic looking, big, slim, but the Griptilian outranks it a bit, and I just can't afford two bigger and more expensive knives. 
Kershaw Cryo G10: while I love the flipper and looks of this, it looks a bit presumptuous with a weaker steel and titanium-ish handle (on the none-G10 side). I might still get this one eventually, but not in the first pick.

So... I plan to actually buy all 4. Maybe not at the same time, especially because knivesandtools doesn't carry the Mini Tuff, but I think these would nicely fit into the edc rotation or trips in the field.

Any comments or suggestions on this?


----------



## yubes88 (Aug 17, 2014)

Reading your req's, I was thinking Kershaw Leek, but I will always recommend either the Spyderco Tenacious, or the Spyderco Para Military 2. All are great knives.

As to the question on steel. I"ve had bother 8crmov13 and S30V along with several others. I loved the 8crmov13 because it held a pretty good edge and was easy to get razor sharp. S30V is still on its factory edge two years later. Take from that what you will. Usually the "high end" things are on the high end for a reason. I personally EDC a small fixed blade along with a Leatherman Wave, that combination covers everything I have encountered over the past few years. 

Its a Becker Eskabar in a custom made front pocket sheath:


----------



## 8steve88 (Aug 18, 2014)

TweakMDS said:


> Thanks again for all the replies. I let this all marinate a little bit, watched a bazillion youtube reviews, and read up (more) on all the different aspects of steels, locks and looks. In the end, I think I finally narrowed it down to these:
> 
> *#1 - Eden Quality 106-BW* (black stonewash - see above): it's cheap, slim, OEM of my favorite store and just a must to throw in my shopping basket. Can become a beater or even something I leave in the car (pending legality of doing so, might have to put it in a toolkit or trunk).
> 
> ...



You will grow to like the Eden Quality 106-BW/SanRenMU7010LUQ-SW very much, the coated models take a while to break in the détente ball track on the tang but become smooth after a few openings and closings.

You could try Cold Steel UK for the Mini Tuff Lite, they sell them in green, pink, orange or black.


----------



## TweakMDS (Aug 18, 2014)

I found a mini tuff lite on ebay, shipped from the US for $30. Normally that's under the amount where customs comes into account, but even with 21% VAT and customs added to it, that's still lower than the amount it goes for here in the Netherlands. They're not in stock in my regular stores and the stores that do carry them are quite unknown, so I might as well try my hand at ebay for that one.
Some doubt crept in today about the griptilian, but Benchmade's torture test video with the guy shaving his arm after repeatedly pounding the knife into some wood with a hammer reassured me that this knife is something fun to have. The Axis lock also seems to be the easiest and safest one to close one-handed, which is something that many seem to overlook. 
Still haven't ordered, but I'll post some pictures when I have them.


----------



## MatthewSB (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't see it mentioned - ESEE Zancudo.

It's a titanium framelock, with great steel, and looks great stonewashed with your choice of G10 color. $30 on Amazon, with the features, fit and finish of some $300 knives. Also, not a cheap and blatant ripoff of a more expensive knife - the money goes to someone who deserves it.


----------



## Peace Train (Aug 18, 2014)

TweakMDS said:


> Some doubt crept in today about the griptilian, but Benchmade's torture test video with the guy shaving his arm after repeatedly pounding the knife into some wood with a hammer reassured me that this knife is something fun to have. The Axis lock also seems to be the easiest and safest one to close one-handed, which is something that many seem to overlook.
> Still haven't ordered, but I'll post some pictures when I have them.



Never used one, but always liked the griptilian. It's solid and fits well in the hand. Comfortable.


----------



## gsr (Aug 25, 2014)

I heartily recommend the Benchmade 530 and 531. Both are slim, light weight, have a very good pocket clip that can be mounted on either side, and have the wonderful AXIS lock system.


----------



## Peace Train (Aug 25, 2014)

MatthewSB said:


> I don't see it mentioned - ESEE Zancudo.
> 
> It's a titanium framelock, with great steel, and looks great stonewashed with your choice of G10 color. $30 on Amazon, with the features, fit and finish of some $300 knives. Also, not a cheap and blatant ripoff of a more expensive knife - the money goes to someone who deserves it.



What's the difference between this and the Ontario Rat's (I & II)? I was looking on amazon just now and see the Rats are cheaper with higher ratings. Been looking for a hiking folder. For the money, I may have to pick one up to see what the fuss is about.


----------



## Leithan (Sep 5, 2014)

If you only plan to carry it clipped inside your pocket, I would take a long hard look before I bought a knife with any kind of aggressive texture on the "show" side of the handle (the side opposite the clip). What feels good and secure in the hand, probably won't, rubbing against the back of your hand while fishing for a chapstick or doing the "through the pocket ninja ball scratch". For my part I either prefer a completely smooth or the standard G10 that Spyderco uses scale. You mentioned Kershaw, and for my money it would be a Sky Line, thin, light, back of the hand friendly, decent steel and pretty reasonably priced. As far as blade steels, pretty much any knife in the price range you mentioned will be fine. I sharpen/repair knifes and scissors as a side job, while I have a personal preference for a particular steel, in the grand scheme of things modern blade steels are so good now a days that in most cases the differences will be hard to detect or really won't matter in most EDC situations. More important, is keeping it sharp and maintaining the edge, probably more people hurt themselves with a dull knife then a sharp one. In all fairness it took a few years and a lot of knifes before I finally found one that I am perfectly happy and content to EDC. In situations where a a knife may be socially awkward, I just carry it unclipped and with a good stiff lanyard about three inches long. If you tie a stiff lanyard to it (Google "crown sinnet") directly and tight to the lanyard hole, it will still be easy to retrieve and less likely to fall down to the bottom of you pocket and poke you in the junk.
Blade HQ has a sprint run addition of the Sky Line (I think they are the only ones with it) that has carbon fiber scales and a S30V blade. It's sexy as hell and in my opinion, a fantastically comfortable EDC, light and unobtrusive enough that you will forget it's even there while also being classy. The standard Sky Line is awesome, but this one just turns it up to "11". 
My Primary EDC is a CR Sebenza, but in certain situations (shorts and no belt to prevent "plumbers crack") the Sky Line is my goto knife.


----------



## N8N (Sep 5, 2014)

I EDC a full size Grip and really like it. However, a) it's on the large size for pulling it out in 'mixed company' and b) I hate to say it, it does feel a little cheap due to the plastic scales. I've thought of having some micarta or G10 scales made for it to class it up a bit but just haven't got around to it. The Axis lock is great though once broken in, and in my mind is much safer for one handed closing than a liner lock.

If you're a dressier type I really like the Wilson Combat ELC in cocobolo, but that *is* a liner lock. If you have small hands or just are worried about being the guy with the scary knife, a mini grip might be better. I prefer plain steel drop point blades to avoid the appearance of being too 'tacticool.'. I do have an Emerson CQC-7 but almost never carry it because of the black Tanto blade even though it appears to be much stronger than the Grip.


----------



## Leithan (Sep 5, 2014)

N8N said:


> I EDC a full size Grip and really like it. However, a) it's on the large size for pulling it out in 'mixed company' and b) I hate to say it, it does feel a little cheap due to the plastic scales. I've thought of having some micarta or G10 scales made for it to class it up a bit but just haven't got around to it. The Axis lock is great though once broken in, and in my mind is much safer for one handed closing than a liner lock.
> 
> If you're a dressier type I really like the Wilson Combat ELC in cocobolo, but that *is* a liner lock. If you have small hands or just are worried about being the guy with the scary knife, a mini grip might be better. I prefer plain steel drop point blades to avoid the appearance of being too 'tacticool.'. I do have an Emerson CQC-7 but almost never carry it because of the black Tanto blade even though it appears to be much stronger than the Grip.



I love the CQC-7, it's unfortunate that the blade shape and grind never really caught on. I think a lot of people (my self included) just can't wrap their heads around it, and it will always seem slightly weird. In practice the shape/grind offers a very strong and practical blade shape that is really easy to sharpen and maintain. The single sided edge and steep profile of the edge is a breeze for most people to free hand sharpen with out much practice or effort. I have owned a CQC-7 in various iterations since it was "the" tactical knife to carry and the blade shape/edge has still never grown on me or seemed less wrong. Just goes to show, even though I know better it still comes down to personal aesthetic preference as it does actual performance.


----------



## TweakMDS (Sep 8, 2014)

Ah, this topic went live again ^^ Thanks for the last few replies!

A little update then: 
My store's (knivesandtools.nl) was having a special on a lot of knives. While that was running out, I turned everything around and ordered a kershaw cryo G10 (because the grip / mini grip wasn't on sale). I also started doubting the Grip's feeling after reading a lot of mentions of a hollow sound and cheap feeling. The mini grip would have a better feeling, but I didn't know how to judge the size difference. Hence the complete 180 at the moment of ordering. 
The Cryo G10 is a little on the heavy side for a small knife, but not too extreme. The feel of the G10 side is great, nice deep carry pocket clip makes the knife all but disappear in my jeans pocket, and the clip feels perfectly spaced for jeans pockets. Opening the knife with the flipper is great, although maybe a bit too aggressive. Opening it with the thumbstuds is simply impossible and one-handed dislodging the framelock is very, very hard. In both size and looks, it pairs amazingly well with my Eagletac D25A clickies. Finally a reason to carry the aluminum one over the titanium models.

However, I'm glad I got this knife. It was the type of model that initially pulled me in, and now that I've been playing with it for a bit, I know the size is right for edc. As for the Benchmade, I might pick that up on the next order or get a Mini Ritter in M390 if the overseas shipping works out. 

Giving myself some time with a cheaper knife to figure out what I want from a more expensive one. I also have some chinese knives shipped and coming my way (Sanrenmu 710, 730 and a Ganzo G704). Apart from the 710, they might not be very edc-able, but I do like my day trips to the dunes where something like a G704 as a beater might be nice. Dunes means salt spray and sand, two things I wouldn't wish upon my $100+ knives.

On a completely different note, I might also get back to the basics and get an Opinel 7 or 8 in one of their fancy woods (can't decide between Olive, Bubinga and Walnut) when I visit france in a few weeks.


----------



## N8N (Sep 8, 2014)

Leithan said:


> I love the CQC-7, it's unfortunate that the blade shape and grind never really caught on. I think a lot of people (my self included) just can't wrap their heads around it, and it will always seem slightly weird. In practice the shape/grind offers a very strong and practical blade shape that is really easy to sharpen and maintain. The single sided edge and steep profile of the edge is a breeze for most people to free hand sharpen with out much practice or effort. I have owned a CQC-7 in various iterations since it was "the" tactical knife to carry and the blade shape/edge has still never grown on me or seemed less wrong. Just goes to show, even though I know better it still comes down to personal aesthetic preference as it does actual performance.



Not so much *my* aesthetic preferences as those around me. Even a full sized Grip will get you a sideways look in "polite" company, when you whip out a CQC to open an envelope or something you get that "oh, look at Rambo over here" look - EVEN THOUGH THE CQC IS JUST A BETTER KNIFE (except I do like the Axis lock.) The scales of the CQV will tear up your pocket though, but despite looking fairly stark and poorly designed (the scales are simple dimensional pieces of G10 with a checkerboard pattern) it fits the hand almost as well as a Griptilian, actually fits in the pocket better, and if you look at the amount of "meat" in the liners and blade around the pivot, is quite likely much stronger at least in ways that matter in normal use, unless you do something stupid like try to force it closed and bend the liner lock or something. But, unfortunately, that same stark utilitarian look combined with a black blade and a clearly "tactical" blade shape sends the wrong message... at that point I might as well be open carrying a 1911. (which I am legally allowed to do, at least in my state of residence, but that's another discussion altogether.)

It is a sad commentary on our society when people look concerned when they see a grown man wearing "business casual" clothes pull out a normal sized pocketknife to open a letter, cut a string, etc. but that is the world that we live in today.


----------



## N8N (Sep 8, 2014)

TweakMDS said:


> Ah, this topic went live again ^^ Thanks for the last few replies!
> 
> A little update then:
> My store's (knivesandtools.nl) was having a special on a lot of knives. While that was running out, I turned everything around and ordered a kershaw cryo G10 (because the grip / mini grip wasn't on sale). I also started doubting the Grip's feeling after reading a lot of mentions of a hollow sound and cheap feeling. The mini grip would have a better feeling, but I didn't know how to judge the size difference. Hence the complete 180 at the moment of ordering.
> ...



Looks like a good choice. The scales on that look very similar to the ones on a CQC which are my favorites out of all the knives I have, close second being a Kershaw Crown which is a cheap imported "gentleman's folder" that I bought primarily to try the micarta scales (and found that I really like them.) At the time I could get it for about $10 shipped, so if you think you'd like a "dress knife" and don't want to spend a lot of money it's actually a good option.

Since you already have a knife with G10 scales I'm thinking if you do get a Benchmade you might want to go more "upscale" than a Griptilian to avoid disappointment. The Grip is great, but the feel of the scales is not "upscale" if you will excuse the pun. I EDC mine just because the liner lock is so nice that it offsets the feel of the scales (and functionally there isn't anything wrong with them, really.) Over here REI (an outdoor/camping store) had a special edition Griptilian with green G10 scales; sometimes I kind of regret not getting that instead of the regular Grip but it would have been 2x the price...

I'm assuming you've found bladeforums yet? If not, welcome to a new addiction.

Regarding the comments re: being hard to open, keep working it. If it doesn't loosen up, disassemble it completely, clean it up, and put a few small drops of 3-in-1 on the pivot washers. I've done that to both my Grip and CQC and they both open like butter.

In an odd synchronicity, I just ordered a D25C Ti 219 clicky, so we must have similar taste in gear


----------



## Leithan (Sep 15, 2014)

N8N said:


> Not so much *my* aesthetic preferences as those around me. Even a full sized Grip will get you a sideways look in "polite" company, when you whip out a CQC to open an envelope or something you get that "oh, look at Rambo over here" look - EVEN THOUGH THE CQC IS JUST A BETTER KNIFE (except I do like the Axis lock.) The scales of the CQV will tear up your pocket though, but despite looking fairly stark and poorly designed (the scales are simple dimensional pieces of G10 with a checkerboard pattern) it fits the hand almost as well as a Griptilian, actually fits in the pocket better, and if you look at the amount of "meat" in the liners and blade around the pivot, is quite likely much stronger at least in ways that matter in normal use, unless you do something stupid like try to force it closed and bend the liner lock or something. But, unfortunately, that same stark utilitarian look combined with a black blade and a clearly "tactical" blade shape sends the wrong message... at that point I might as well be open carrying a 1911. (which I am legally allowed to do, at least in my state of residence, but that's another discussion altogether.)
> 
> It is a sad commentary on our society when people look concerned when they see a grown man wearing "business casual" clothes pull out a normal sized pocketknife to open a letter, cut a string, etc. but that is the world that we live in today.



I know what you mean, I can't imagine my father or grandfather not having a pocket knife and pulling it out and using it when needed. I don't subscribe much to the "polite society". I have been in the Millitary for the last 17 years and it always strikes my as odd when out and about, I see someone trying to open a package with a car key or something instead of a pocket knife. If I have a knife with really aggressive scales and I want to EDC it, I put a piece of clear vinyl on both scales, it protects my pocket and the back of my hand. I think I got it at a staples or something, it's the kind that sticks without leaving a residue.


----------



## TweakMDS (Sep 15, 2014)

N8N said:


> Since you already have a knife with G10 scales I'm thinking if you do get a Benchmade you might want to go more "upscale" than a Griptilian to avoid disappointment. The Grip is great, but the feel of the scales is not "upscale" if you will excuse the pun. I EDC mine just because the liner lock is so nice that it offsets the feel of the scales (and functionally there isn't anything wrong with them, really.) Over here REI (an outdoor/camping store) had a special edition Griptilian with green G10 scales; sometimes I kind of regret not getting that instead of the regular Grip but it would have been 2x the price...
> 
> I'm assuming you've found bladeforums yet? If not, welcome to a new addiction.
> 
> ...



I did find bladeforums, but if anything, the amount and price of knives with various sprint specials running for all brands I find there is depressing. The Netherlands seems to have a very limited market for knives...
However, you're right about the benchmade. I'd LOVE an emissary. Size and handle looks great, but I can't figure out why they ever decided Axis-Assist was a good idea. The same counts for many premium benchmade models. The Axis lock would be the last type of lock I'd ever put assisted opening on... Totally ruins the whole idea of fast and simple one handed opening and closing. Still, perhaps it's possible to de-assist, haven't really looked far in to that. I also found a guy / company that make various custom scales for benchmade grips (both small and mini). A mini Doug Ritter with M390 blade and titanium scales would be very nice, but I'm getting carried away here ^^

And yes, I also carry the D25C Ti with Nichia 219 at times. Lovely little thing and clips perfectly in the inside pocket of my winter coat for those dark mornings that are soon to be here again ^^


----------



## 8steve88 (Sep 16, 2014)

TweakMDS, If you're in Europe then have you tried Cuscadi for scales, not cheap but a load of scales for various knives and a lot for Grips and MiniGrips, excellent quality.


----------



## martinaee (Sep 27, 2014)

Well I know you said you don't like the shape of Spydercos but I'll still recommend the Spyderco Tenacious. It's 30-35 dollars and now you can get it black coated. I think they had a limited edition green handle for a while.

I have had mine for years now and it's an amazing knife for the money. Such a good "user" knife. I saw a test on youtube from a guy and it was slicing/cutting better than some 300 dollar custom knives. If you maintain the factory edge properly the cutting performance on it is insane and can be dangerous so watch out. Super sharp like no other.


----------



## TweakMDS (Sep 30, 2014)

I somewhat changed my mind on the Spydercos, the more I look at them, the better they start to look. However, I have 4 knives now and giving myself some time to use the ones I have before I look on. Spyderco Delica and Paramilitary 2 also look good. I'm very tempted in the better steels and handling, but not a clue on how much I actually need it ^^
Maybe there's a Para2 or Delica with Cuscadi scales in my future, but I'm trying my best not to go overboard 

For now, I own (and use!) these: 
- *Kershaw Cryo G10*: love the flipper, g10 is awesome, thumbstud opening is useless but all in all a good knife.
- *Ganzo G704*: amazing knife for the price, axis-like lock, decent steel and well put together. I put it in my toolbox and it's my destroyer of everything now.
- *Sanrenmu 710*: even better than the cryo to edc, very subtle little knife.
- *Opinel 8* Carbon: childhood memories, I forgot all about it, but I have a 20 year old through-and-through scar right in the middle of my left thumb to remind me of why I love and hated this knife.


----------



## 8steve88 (Sep 30, 2014)

TweakMDS said:


> I somewhat changed my mind on the Spydercos, the more I look at them, the better they start to look. However, I have 4 knives now and giving myself some time to use the ones I have before I look on. Spyderco Delica and Paramilitary 2 also look good. I'm very tempted in the better steels and handling, but not a clue on how much I actually need it ^^
> Maybe there's a Para2 or Delica with Cuscadi scales in my future, but I'm trying my best not to go overboard
> 
> 
> ...



I have several SanRenMu 710/7010 knives they are great knives. About the same size as the 710 have a look at the SanRenMu 7063AUC-xx and 7063LUC-xx the Auc are Axis lock and the Luc Liner lock the xx indicates the different colours that they both come in, I've got a pair of them ending in LI for the blue anodised scales.









Both are good knives, the Axis lock on the 763/7063 series is one of the best China made examples, none of mine have needed anything but a few openings and closings to break them in and the spring tension on the lock is about right.
I have a few Opinels very good knives and scary sharp edges can be gotten with little effort, the 8 and 9 are just my size, gloved and un-gloved.


----------



## TweakMDS (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks steve, I actually had a 763 in mind but I think it was sold out when I ordered. The Ganzo is great though. Very smooth and you can open it just py pulling the lock and giving it a wrist shake.
If I order from fasttech again I'll look for a 7063, I found them recommended before. 

I also ordered a 7030 which is very similar to the 7010, with just a different shape handle and blade, but gifted that.


----------



## Peace Train (Oct 1, 2014)

TweakMDS said:


> Spyderco Delica and Paramilitary 2 also look good. I'm very tempted in the better steels and handling, but not a clue on how much I actually need it ^^
> Maybe there's a Para2 or Delica with Cuscadi scales in my future, but I'm trying my best not to go overboard



Glad you're enjoying your new knives TweakMDS, and thanks for the update. I've been torn between the Delica 4 ZDP-189 and the ZT 0770CF Elmax for use as a lightweight hiker. Then yesterday I came across some limited editions I'd been considering previously, and suddenly "lightweight" gets thrown out the window and I'm back in the $400-500 range...and more. 

The practicality is that I don't need a knife for hiking or backpacking when a multi-tool or Swiss Army knife is, and has always been, infinitely more useful. But there's something about the allure of new steel, and it can be "fun" to convince myself of a "need" for anything.

Get the scales. You'll be happy you did! :twothumbs


----------



## 8steve88 (Oct 1, 2014)

TweakMDS said:


> Thanks steve,* I actually had a 763 in mind but I think it was sold out when I ordered.* The Ganzo is great though. Very smooth and you can open it just py pulling the lock and giving it a wrist shake.
> If I order from fasttech again I'll look for a 7063, I found them recommended before.
> 
> I also ordered a 7030 which is very similar to the 7010, with just a different shape handle and blade, but gifted that.



You might have trouble finding a 763 at a reasonable price, I've got an LB, the aluminium one.
Exduct have just got some in stock for - sit down now - $29.38, a bit different to the $11.06 that FastTech were selling them for, I've not tried the usual auction and river stores so I don't know for certain if they are gone.
I'm buying the little 42mm to 68mm ball détente knives from FT at the moment, legal EDC for me and there's a couple of new designers, Maye and Windrunner.
SanRenMu are putting a lot of new knives out where Enlan has stalled a bit, or maybe it;s just where I buy from.

Anyway let us know how you get on in the wonderful world of sharp and pointy tools.


----------

